# The Best



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

In your opinion who makes the best Military watches old and new, what they cost and photos lets see what opinions are thanks


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

*Seiko 1st generation RAF chrono*










Its simple, functional and IMHO the dogs ******** in terms of looks - quality movement (quartz I know) and appreciating in value. Had mine for years, same battery, incredibly accurate. What's there not to like?

Cost wise - mine cost about Â£250 but they're out there for in excess of Â£400.

I'd still like the 2 x 2nd generation versions too!

Alternatively what about the iconic IWC Mk X?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

You'll get many opinions. If I was young enough to return to active duty, my *Rogue Red Cell* would definitely on my wrist.

This is not a pretty fashion wannabe.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BlueKnight said:


> You'll get many opinions. If I was young enough to return to active duty, my *Rogue Red Cell* would definitely on my wrist.
> 
> This is not a pretty fashion wannabe.


I said it before but that Red Cell.... :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Anything a Rock Ape, Boot Neck or any other shoddy sqauddie shells out the cash for. :wink1:


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

This, because it's got through a lot of places, like Iraq etc and is still going fine with minimal wear.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BlueKnight said:


> You'll get many opinions. If I was young enough to return to active duty, my *Rogue Red Cell* would definitely on my wrist.
> 
> This is not a pretty fashion wannabe.


Hey, can we see the back of the watch? I'm asking this because I really love it except for those glass guards, but looking at the pic it seems as they can be easly removed?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

There you go mate. You can snip the crossbars and file the uprights. Makes for an improvised defensive weapon.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BlueKnight said:


> There you go mate. You can snip the crossbars and file the uprights. Makes for an improvised defensive weapon.


 :rofl: Thanks for the photos!


----------



## groach1234 (May 30, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


>


 seconded, +1 and all that

George


----------

